# Flip Flop



## pla725 (Sep 21, 2012)

I had to have Flip euthanized tonight. It was not a decision I took lightly. I could tell he was in pain and steadily declining. He could no longer stand and he was starting to waster away. He is at peace. 

I'll miss his little old man grumpy face and his squeaks and grunts while he eat. 

You can now binking on little man.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

Aww.. so sorry. Sometimes the hardest road is for the best.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 22, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little man.


----------



## JimD (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry 

:hug2:



Binky free little one.

We'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 22, 2012)

He knew you did the best you could for him & stopped the pain.


----------



## pla725 (Sep 22, 2012)

He was a rescue that I had for the past two years. He was my foster for the first year. I figured no one other than crazy me wanted an older incontinentunsteady Holland Lop. He was definitely a little character.


----------

